# Einstufung der Sicherheitskategorie



## wiede (25 Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin zur Zeit auf der Technikerschule und bin dabei meine Technikerarbeit zu realisieren. Es handelt sich um einen kompletten Steuerungsumbau eines Power & Free-Förderers.

Bis jetzt funktioniert dieser mit einer S5 und einem Lauer Panel. Meine Aufgabe ist es, dieses System durch eine S7 und einem TP zu ersetzen. Da die komplette Installation neu gemacht wird, werde ich die Steuerung mit zwei et200s-Stationen dezentralisiern. Die CPU ist eine 315F-2DP, da die Sicherheitsabschaltung über Profisafe realisiert werden soll.

Bis jetzt hatte ich noch nie etwas mit der Einstufung in Kategorien bzw. PL oder SIL zu tun und weiß auch nicht womit ich da anfangen soll. Diese Anlage ist in meinen Augen nicht besonders gefährlich, da sie nur sehr langsam läuft, genügend Platz zur Flucht ist, usw. Andererseits könnte ich mir aber auch vorstellen, dass wenn man sich bissel ungeschickt anstellt auch ernsthaft verletzen kann. Das schafft man aber auch mit einer Handbohrmaschine!

Evtl. hat jemand so etwas ähnliches in der Firma und weiß wie es dort eingestuft worden ist. Ich denke das ist alles Auslegungssache, wenn man das negativ ansieht, dann schafft man es in Kategorie 4 einzustufen und wenn man es nicht so genau nimmt, ist es womöglich noch Kategorie 1.


Ich würde mich über ernsthafte Antworten freuen


----------



## Lipperlandstern (25 Dezember 2007)

Tja... da gibt es so ganz tolle Tabellen mit Hilfe du ermitteln kannst welche Kat du brauchst. Da geht um Verletzungsrisiko, wie oft kann das passieren, kann es vermieden werden usw usw...

Hier steht das ganz gut beschrieben http://support.automation.siemens.c...lib.csinfo&lang=de&objid=17711888&caller=view


----------



## wiede (25 Dezember 2007)

Darf man denn auch mehrere Not-Aus Taster in Reihe schalten?

In einer meiner ET200s-Stationen habe ich ein 4/8DI und ein 3DO/4DI- Modul. Insgesamt möchte ich 7 Not-Aus-Taster anschliessen, die aber alle das selbe freischalten sollen. Meine Idee wäre nun die 4DIs mit der Versorgungsspannung 1 vom 4/8 und drei der vier DIs vom 3DO/4DI jeweils einzeln abzufragen, damit ich in der Visualisierung anzeigen kann, welcher gedrückt wurde. Einen der Eingänge mit der Versorgungsspannung 2 möchte ich dann als zweiten Not-Aus-Kreis benutzen, indem ich alle Schalter in Reihe klemme.


----------



## ElemenT (26 Dezember 2007)

Hallo.
Das mit der Einstufung ist so ne Sache. Die Einstufung, welche Kategorie diese Anlage hat, würde ich an deiner Stelle dem Konstruktionsleiter überlassen. Das gehört nämlich genau zu seinen Aufgaben. Maßnahmen zur Risikominderung (mech. und elektr. Art) sind durch Ihn festzulegen und dann durch die div. Abteilungen bzw. Fachkräfte zu realisieren. Wenn du jetzt z.B. auf gut dünken nach einer Tabelle die Kategorie festlegst und du sagst es ist Kat.2 aber in echt ist es Kat. 4 und es passiert etwas, wird man dich zur Rechenschaft ziehen weshalb du diese Kategorie festgelegt hast. Solltet Ihr euch unsicher sein, da gibt es dann Unternehmen die den ganzen Tag nichts anderes machen, als für andere Firmen eine Risikobeurteilung an deren Maschinen durch zuführen.

Zum Thema mehrere Not-Aus in Reihe:

Es kommt darauf an in welche Kategorie deine Anlage eingestuft ist. In Kat.4 darfst du rein theoretisch keine "Not-Halt" in Reihe schleifen. Es gibt allerdings ein paar schöne Systeme mit denen es sich realisieren lässt und auch zulässig ist. 
Zu dem Thema liest du dir am besten mal die EN954-1 bzw. die EN 13849-1 bzw. -2 durch. 
Leitungsüberwachung, Querschlussüberwachung, 2-Kanaligkeitsüberwachung, etc... alles Begriffe denen du dir bewusst sein solltest.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir damit ein wenig weiterhelfen und wünsche noch ein frohes Weihnachtsfest.

Grüße,

ElemenT


----------

